# (YBA) Sharlea in Wichts Lair IV



## Wicht (May 6, 2002)

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

*The Story thus far:*  Sharlea has once more entered into the lair and descended down to the second level, where-in orcs apparently dwell.  She quickly entered into a set of enchanted rooms designed to make one become lost and disoriented and after losing her way, she stumbles into a room where four burly orc brutes were awaiting to attack her.  The fight continues... 

Sharlea swings her staff and slashes the injured orc for *2 hits*.  One of the other orcs jabs her for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 5 / 1 / 5 / 5

_Orc Brute 1 attacks:_ *1: The mantis charges the marsh; redirects the blood of the crevice! *

_Orc Brute 2 attacks:_ *The southern cross wracks the labyrinth; leaps atop the quickening of the bone!*

_Orc Brute 3 attacks:_ *The tsunami blasts the plain; dodges before the gaze of the ice!*

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The tsunami spins next to the foothills so fast that it quellsthe Jade Gate; leaps over the pain of the legendary beast!*


yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 6, 2002)

Round: 3
Hits left: 13
Chi: 6

*Sneaking by like a Rat, Sharlea obliterates the injured Orc while shielding herself from the other two she sees. At the last second she senses the 3rd one attacking from behind her, so she sends him rolling away with a mental shove!

At Orc #2: The rat obliterates the peaks; shields the pain of the grave! *yen*

At Orc #3: Shove!*


----------



## Wicht (May 7, 2002)

Do you mind posting your new weapons/stats again?

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

Sharlea strikes down one of the orcs, making the fight a little less one sided.

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 5 / - / 5 / 5

_Orc Brute 1 attacks:_ *The weasel assails the ricefield; blocks the chaos of the spring!*

_Orc Brute 3 attacks:_ *The phoenix vigorously sucker punches the wastelands and lies across the feline; dodges the violence of the maze!*

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The perfect fist drops upon the cemetery; shields the cut of the club!*


yen = 3


----------



## Wicht (May 8, 2002)

*_bump_*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 8, 2002)

Sorry it took so long. I was fighting a flood here inside my house yesterday. Here are Sharlea's current stats and equipment again...

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=8; Total=15
*Hits Defeated:* 20
*HD needed for next level:* 40
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 6
*Powers:*
-Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery
*Yen:* 4
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 4 swords,
4 Leather Armors


Round: 4
Hits left: 13 of 15
Chi: 6 of 6

Swinging her mighty storm hammer, Mjolnir, Sharlea attacks the bothersome Orc nearest her.

*At Orc #1: The west wind demolishes the glacier; rides over the efforts of the storm!*


----------



## Wicht (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (YBA) Sharlea in Wichts Lair IV*

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

Though one of the orcs almost manages to land a cheap shot, Sharlea's sheer ferocity wins the exchange.

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / 5 / 5

_Orc Brute 1 attacks:_ *The foot appears by the wastelands; averts the rolling of the insect!*

_Orc Brute 3 attacks:_ *The snake rides facing the volcano; shields against the pain of the grave!*

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The crane painfully scourges the beach; removes the terror of the wind!*


yen = 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 8, 2002)

Round: 5
Hits left: 13 of 15
Chi: 6 of 6

*Sharlea attacks the 3rd Orc with her spear!

At Orc #3: The spear dominates the prairie; scatters the foray of the venom!*


----------



## Wicht (May 8, 2002)

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

Again Sharlea's superior skill completely dominates the aggressive orcs.

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / 3 / 5

_Orc Brute 1 attacks:_ *The lightning dodges from the paradise; redirects the blood of the maze!*

_Orc Brute 3 attacks:_ *The east wind storms the castle; conceals the efforts of the river!*

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The staff crushes the brush; leaps over the quickening of the pole!*


yen = 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 9, 2002)

Round: 6
Hits left: 13 of 15
Chi: 6 of 6

*Trampleing over her foes, Sharlea shields herself from harm as well.

At Orc #1: The dragon tramples the ruins; shields the roar of the insect!*


----------



## Wicht (May 10, 2002)

I think I need a target


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 11, 2002)

Done. Sorry.


----------



## Wicht (May 11, 2002)

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

Sharlea's attack deals *2 hits* to the unfotunate orcish brute but another delivers a crushing blow for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / - / 3 / 5

_Orc Brute 1 attacks:_ *The unicorn leaps near the canyon; conceals the rising of the spring!*

_Orc Brute 3 attacks:_ *The whip assaults the peaks; dodges the edge of the iron!*

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The oak tracks above the cliff; shields against the thrust of the sands!*


yen = 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 11, 2002)

Round: 7
Hits: 12 of 15
Chi: 6 of 6

*Sharlea punches her sword through the first Orc, then pulls it out to protect herself from the others.

At Orc #1: The claw punches upon the grotto; protects against the gaze of the pole! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (May 11, 2002)

do you have a followthrough?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 12, 2002)

Lord, I must be losing it today...Orc # 3 in case there is a followthrough please.


----------



## Wicht (May 13, 2002)

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

Sharlea's kills one of the orcs, but as she follows through to stab another, the orc dodges aside and lands *1 hit* on her.

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 3 / 5

_Orc Brute 3 attacks:_ *The west wind sings near the glacier; grasps the chi of the isle!*

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The staff illuminates the grotto; wards off the assailment of the rodent!*


yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 13, 2002)

Round: 8
Hist left: 11 of 15
Chi: 6

*Sharlea stabs at one of the remaining Orcs with her sword while trying to defend herself against the other still.

At Orc #3: The sword impales the temple; reduces the descent of the canine! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (May 14, 2002)

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

Sharlea's stabs one of the orcs, lithely dodging their blows.

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 1 / 5

_Orc Brute 3 attacks:_ *The southern cross tracks near the prairie; reduces the push of the sickle!*

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The tsunami decimates the ravine; guards against the edge of the tides! *yen**


yen = 6


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 14, 2002)

Round: 9
Hits left: 11 of 15
Chi: 6 of 6

*Sharlea strikes at the nearest Orc hoping to eliminate it while averting the pain of any attacker in this maze which has trapped her.

At Orc #3: The trident eliminates the village; averts the pain of the maze!*


----------



## Wicht (May 14, 2002)

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

The injured orc goes down, his defense only serving t put him in harms way.  As Sharlea finishes the one off, the other orc strikes her for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / 5

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The crab shatters the dungeon; quells the motion of the rodent!*


yen = 6


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 14, 2002)

Round: 10
Hits left: 10 of 15
Chi: 6 of 6

*Sharlea trys to dominate the last Orc with an attack from her Nunchuka while also blocking it incoming attack as best she can!

At Orc #4: The unicorn dominates the well; blocks the kick of the holy ground!*


----------



## Wicht (May 14, 2002)

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

As Sharlea moves to block a kick, the cowed orc, clearly scared by Sharlea's intimidating mannerisms, still manages to land a solid punch for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / 5

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The whip blasts the labyrinth; defends against the quickening of the holy ground!*


yen = 6


----------



## Wicht (May 14, 2002)

Strange...  The fight club page is not registering my last post :/


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 14, 2002)

Round: 11
Hits left: 9 of 15
Chi: 6 of 6

*Sharlea hopes to demolish the Orc with her venom coated Kama so that he can be sent to a tomb. She quells his confidence by silencing his roar of rage with a strike to the mouth as well.

Just when he thinks she's done though, she lays into him with a decimating hit from her spear/staff while leaping over his body lying in a pool of its own blood!

The topaz spider roughly demolishes the tombs; reduces the roar of the club and silences the violence of the ledge!

FoF!

The spear decimates the wastelands; leaps over the blood of the isle!*


----------



## Wicht (May 14, 2002)

Location: caves
Day: Manticore

Though the orcs attack shows finesse, Sharlea's is simply more powerful and the orc takes *4 hits*.

*Round:* 12
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / 1

_Orc Brute 4 attacks:_ *The thunder spins with the vineyard; shreds the offensive of the rodent!*


yen = 6


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 14, 2002)

Round: 12
Hits left: 9 of 15
Chi: 1 of 6

*Sharlea attempts a crushing blow to finish off the spinning Orc!

The rat crushes the ruins; scatters the touch of the spring!*


----------



## Wicht (May 15, 2002)

The crushing blow finishes off the orc.  Sharlea finds 6 yen on the orcs and four swords.  She also finds that one of them has a large ball of twine in its pouch.

_Sharlea gains 12 hits worth of experience_

The room Sharlea has just entered has two doors.  The one she came through and one on the wall to the right of it.  As she further examines the room she notices that there is a small hook in the middle of the wall across from the door she entered.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 15, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=8; Total=15
*Hits Defeated:* 32
*HD needed for next level:* 40
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 6
*Powers:*
-Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery
*Yen:* 10
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 8 swords, 4 Leather Armors, ball of twine


*Sharlea will tie one end of the twine ball to the hook in the wall and unravel it as she goes through the other door in this room.*


----------



## Wicht (May 15, 2002)

The other door opens to reveal a square room with the same dimensions as all the others, 20 x 20 feet.  

The room is currently unoccuppied, though blankets and pillows scattered around the floor and the smell of old sweat makes it likely that this room is used for sleeping.  There are two other doors in this room.  One is directly across the room from the one Sharlea just came through and the other is on the wall to the right of Sharlea.  There is a hook on the wall to Sharlea's left.  It is the same size and shape as the one Sharlea tied the twine to.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 16, 2002)

Sharlea will go back and untie the twine from the hook in the last room and tie it to the hook in this current room instead. She will then get ready to proceed through the door on the opposite wall from where she first entered this room from, after listening at the door.


----------



## Wicht (May 16, 2002)

The twine is easily moved to the new hook and Sharlea moves to listen at the door.  She hears movement on the other side, something(s) heavy and large stomping around.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 16, 2002)

Sharlea will proceed through the door after checking it for any traps.


----------



## Wicht (May 17, 2002)

There are no traps on the door and it opens easily.  The room beyond is also 20 feet by 20 feet.  It is dominated by a large vaguely humanoid creature covered in shaggy white fur.  Two curled horns top the creatures head and its paws/hands are very large.  It is chewing on a large bone of some sort and Sharlea can see that it has very sharp teeth.  

As Sharlea opens the door it stares at her with a puzzled confused expression.  Its glance goes to the only other door in the room, a door on the wall to Sharlea's right and then back to Sharlea.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 17, 2002)

Talking in a soothing voice, Sharlea says to the creature, "Hello there. What is your name? Are you supposed to guard this other door here?"


----------



## Wicht (May 17, 2002)

The creature nodds and then says, "*Grobbb!!!*

It stares at Sharlea evidently still puzzled.  Its small mind is apparently trying to work out some problem or other.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 17, 2002)

"It's very nice to meet you Grob. Do you like it here?"


----------



## Wicht (May 18, 2002)

The creature nods and shuffles forward with a particular rolling walk.  Its large nose sniffs the air for a moment above Sharlea and the beast sits back and pointing at Sharlea says with an accusatory look, "*Grobbb!?*"

Sharlea is not quite sure what the question is but the answer could be important.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 19, 2002)

Sharlea frowns and points at her own chest while shaking her head no and saying in a negative voice, "Me no Grobb!!"


----------



## Wicht (May 19, 2002)

The beast looks even more confused but it sits back down on its haunches and stares at Sharlea while nibbling on its bone.  It seems to be slowly thinking.

Sharlea notices out of the corner of her eye that there is another hook on the wall in this room, across from the closed door.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 20, 2002)

Retrieving her twine from the previous hook, Sharlea will attempt to fasten to the hook in the room with Grobb and prepare to exit through the door opposite the hook. All the while keeping a close eye on the beast to make sure she is not surprised in case it decides to get violent for some reason.


----------



## Wicht (May 20, 2002)

The creature watches, but as Sharlea seems to be doing something productive, it seems to relax a bit.  

The twine is moved without incident.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 20, 2002)

Sharlea will exit through the door opposite from the hook in this room unless the beast stops her.


----------



## Wicht (May 21, 2002)

The beast does not stop her and Sharlea exits the room, the twine secured to the hook behind her.

As she enters the next room she sees it is 20 x 20 feet and has doors on all four walls.  As she steps into the room, the door slams shut behind her and she experiences a wave of nausea.  The room reels.  As the sensation clears she knows she has once again lost her sense of direction but the twine still clearly shows which door she came out of.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 21, 2002)

Sharlea will go through the door on her right.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 25, 2002)

*BUMP!* to the front page again!


----------



## Wicht (May 25, 2002)

The door to the right of the one she came through leads to another square room, 20 feet to a side, with a door on each wall.

Again the disoreintation occurs, but again the twine lets her know which door she came through.  Sharlea judges she has used maybe half the twine.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 25, 2002)

*Sharlea will go back through the door she just entered the room from. After it slams behind her, she will go through the door opposite from the door leadig back to 'Grobb' where her twine is tied off at.*


----------



## Wicht (May 27, 2002)

That room too is 20 feet square with four doors and a magical disorientation spell.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 27, 2002)

*Keep going thru the door opposite the one I came through.*


----------



## Wicht (May 28, 2002)

The next door leads into an identical room.  The now habitual disorentation follows and Sharlea notices she has just enought twine to get to the middle of the room holding it.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 28, 2002)

Sharlea will backtrack to the previous room and go through the door that is on her left side as she re-enters that room.


----------



## Wicht (May 29, 2002)

Sharlea knows where she is now, she thinks.  There is one other door on the other side of this chamber and there are some burnt bodies in this room.  If Sharlea has her bearings right, going through the other door would eventually take her back to the stairs going up.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 29, 2002)

Just one door? Directly across from the one she came in? Uh-oh. My map is wrong then. Is there any hook in this room for twine to be tied to?


----------



## Wicht (May 30, 2002)

After doing some searching, the problem is not with your mapping skills it was with me...  This room should have four doors as well. 

And no, there is no hook in here.

_Thats what I get for trying to do things from memory to safe time_


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 30, 2002)

Will the twine reach through one more door?


----------



## Wicht (May 30, 2002)

The twine you have is around 70 feet in length.  It is going all the way through 2 20 foot long rooms and then is stretched from one wall to another (appr. 10 feet or so) leaving you 20 feet more or less to do with as you will in this room.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 30, 2002)

*Sharlea will go through the door on her left.*

(I wish I knew what direction that was on the compass. Can I buy a power to always know which way north is? Or buy a compass?)

You don't happen to get into the YB chat room much do ya Wicht? Could go a lot farther a lot quicker in there. Just wishful thinking for me. Ignore my blathering please...


----------



## Wicht (May 30, 2002)

If you made a map you should know what direction you are going now.  

And I have just been too busy the last few months to spend time in chat 

Taking the door to her left Sharlea enters into a room of identical dimensions but this one has only three doors.  There is a door to the left and right of her and of course the one she just came through.  

Sharlea experiences a momentary sense of blackness as if all the light had just gone out of the room and then there is a man standing in front of her.  he is quite young and dressed as a fighter.  He holds an elaborate staff and there is a sense of sadness about him.  

"_I am waiting for you in the cemetery._" he says, "_Perhaps you are the one._"

Was it just her imagination or are the other forces at work.  She detected no evil from the apparition, only sadness and despair.

Now Sharlea notices she hears sounds from the door to her right.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 30, 2002)

*Sharlea will search the room, especially to see if there is a hook on the wall.*


----------



## Wicht (May 30, 2002)

The room is empty and featureless, apart from the doors. 

Sharlea still hears noise from the door to the right of the one she came in.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 30, 2002)

*Sharlea will go back to the room where her twine is tied off at (Grogg's room). After untying her twin there, she will go out the other door in that room and straight through the door in front of her in the nest room as well. At that point, she should be back in the room where she fought the 4 Orcs last. That room should have only two doors in it. The one she will enter into it from and the one she will then exit from which is across the room from the hook in the wall. Of course, she will tie her twine onto that hook before going through that door and straight on through what she expects will be two more doors directly in front of her until she enters the room where the sounds are hopefully emenating from.*


----------



## Wicht (May 30, 2002)

It seems like one of us is confused - probably me - is this what you have mapped at the moment?

Location of rooms Sharlea knows about

..*?*
..*|*.*|*
..*x-1- *
..*|*.*|*.*|*
*G-m-m-m-*
*|*.*|*.*|*.*|*
*n-*
*|*.*|*
*4-m-*
..*|* 

 

*-|* = doors
*x* - room where Sharlea is now
*1* - room with dead-burnt bodies
*G* - Room with big furry beast
*n* - nest room
*m* - magical room of confusion
*4* - room with dead orcs last killed
*?* - direction from which Sharlea hears noise


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

I hope you can follow the map.

Looking back over the entries, I see where we departed in our understanding of each other.

You stated...



> Sharlea will backtrack to the previous room and go through the door that is on her left side as she re-enters that room.




For some reason I read that as you went left from the direction you had been facing when you _first_ went into the room.  Which means that I moved you in the opposite direction from where you intended to go.  

It is much easier when you can use cardinal directions 

For the sake of further discussion and because Sharlea has been in 1 of these rooms already, Sharlea knows that on the diagram above, Up is in fact roughly north.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 31, 2002)

Should I just assume that Sharlea went the way you thought she was going then? You are correct in where we diverged in my expected path and where you thought I was going. Since I hadn't made it back to any room that I recognized, I didn't know what the cardinal directions were. I thought I was here:


..|.|.|
G-m-m-m-
|.|.|.|.
n-m-m-Mx
|.|.|.|
4-m-.-?
..|

-| = doors
x - room where Sharlea is now
G - Room with big furry beast
n - nest room
m - magical room of confusion
4 - room with dead orcs last killed
? - direction from which Sharlea hears noise
M- Man in Black


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

For the sake of continuity (and since you can always back-track) lets assume you are where I thought you went.  For one thing, I already told you what was there  

We can just assume it was a residual effect of the magic in the room.  

I also notice that for some reason a full line I typed in the description of the apparition that you saw is not in the post.  In case you were wondering the image dissapeared.  _That is strange cuz I know I typed it._

Your call as to what Sharlea does now.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 31, 2002)

*Sharlea will follow the twine back to the room south of the room she is in now. (Also the room east of the room where 'Grobb' resides) Then, she will go north back into the room she currently is in (just shortening the amount of twine she's used up), then north again into the room where she hears the noises from.*


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

Backtracking and then re-entering the room from a different door works, though the magics of the rooms are beginning to give Sharlea a headache.  

The door opens and Sharlea sees a group of orcs, drinking and carousing.  They were the source of the noise.  They turn to look at Sharlea and let out a holler of greetings.

"Told you we should a stuck at our post." laughs one of them drunkenly.  "The chief will have our heads for sure now."

The four orcs begin arranging themselves to fight, though they seem to be having some trouble standing and gripping their weapons.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 31, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=8; Total=15
*Hits Defeated:* 32
*HD needed for next level:* 40
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 6
*Powers:*
-Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery
*Yen:* 10
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 8 swords, 4 Leather Armors, ball of twine


*Sharlea will ready her weapons and prepare for a quick fight.*


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

The four orcs stumble forward to attack.  Though they each wield a sword, they seem to be having trouble remembering how to use them. 

*Drunken Orcs*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Possessions:* Sword
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Toughness, Fist of Fury

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Orc 1 attacks:_ *The willow dominates the island; dodges the quickening of the pole!*
*fist of fury!*
*The staff shouts across the clouds; shields against the terror of the fires! *yen**

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The turtle punches the dungeon; fends off the cut of the lash!*

_Orc 3 attacks:_ *The flying spear removes the cliff; scatters the stab of the cave!*

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The spear kicks the ocean; removes the offensive of the spring!*

yen = 1


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 31, 2002)

Round: 1
Hits left: 15/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea mentally shoves the first Orc while leveling an attack at the 3rd one.

At Orc #1: Shove!

At Orc #3: The fist rides over the waterfall; leaps over the slash of the bone as it aggresively shields the slash of the stone!*


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

Sharlea gives better than she gets but one orcs still manages to kick her for *1 hit*.

The injured orc swings his sword at her recklessly and dangerously.  Another one enters into a drunken rage and lashes out repeatedly. 

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / 1 / 3

_Orc 1 attacks:_ *The whip scourges the plain; guards against the chi of the blade!*

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The transcendent tsunami splits the plain; shields against the blood of the horn!*
*Fist of Fury!*
*The spider tracks with the pillars; absorbs the rolling of the canine!*

_Orc 3 attacks:_ *The sword flies within the clearing; falls next to the storm of the horn!*
*Fist of Fury*
*The whip wracks the plain; conceals the energy of the rodent!*

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The east wind reflexively mangles the tombs; shreds the assailment of the field!*

yen = 1


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 31, 2002)

Round: 2
Hits left: 14/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea trips up all 4 of the Orcs with her mental powers!

Dirty Trick!*


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

The orcs are distracted for a moment and then they swagger back to their unsteady feet, belching and blinking groggily. 

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / 1 / 3

_Orc 1 attacks:_ *The weasel tumbles atop the labyrinth; conceals the onslaught of the abomination!*

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The whip becomes one with the paradise; silences the throw of the sands!*

_Orc 3 attacks:_ *The manticore drowns the castle; quells the chi of the flower!*

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The unicorn scourges the foothills; leaps over the foray of the tree!*

yen = 1


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 1, 2002)

Round: 3
Hits left: 14/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea attacks the first Orc with the speed of the wind, completely dominating it in it's drunken stupor. If her powers are strong enough, she also throws a mental bolt at the injured Orc to finish it off.

At Orc #1: The east wind dominates the tombs; averts the storm of the grave! *yen*

At Orc #3: Chair Shot!*

I forget if I can do a chair shot in the same round as a regular attack or not. If I can't, then ignore the chair shot for now and count the first attack. I'll modify this post later if this is an illegal double move, but for some reason I thought it was legal. I guess I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 1, 2002)

You can do a defensive move with a chair shot but not an attack.  The chair shot is your attack.

Sharlea deals a slight blow to the first orc.  She herself is dealt *1 hit*

The orcs are savage now as they close in.  Liquor is no longer the liquid they seek.  Now they are apparently after blood.. 

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 3 / 1 / 3

_Orc 1 attacks:_ *The northstar slays the sea; dodges the efforts of the star!*

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The phoenix scatters the ocean; wards off the rolling of the grave!*

_Orc 3 attacks:_ *The dagger scatters the pillars; avoids the descent of the maze!*

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The fist slaughters the village; grasps the thrust of the garden!*
*Fist of Fury!*
color=limegreen]*The snake drifts underneath the cemetery; absorbs the touch of the barrens!*[/color]

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 2, 2002)

Round: 4
Hits left: 13/15
Chi: 6

*Stabbing at the most wounded Orc with a mindblast, Sharlea takes him down while trying to hold her defenses together against the other 3!

Chair Shot at Orc #3!

Defensive move: The thunder devours the cliff; wards off the efforts of the horn!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 3, 2002)

Sharlea takes down the one orc, but as her mind is elsewhere her defenses are less effective than normal and two of the orcs strike her three times for a total of *3 hits*. 

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 3 / - / 3

_Orc 1 attacks:_ *The mace slashes facing the rapids; delicately avoids the slash of the fortification!*

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The fox ravages the clouds; reduces the foray of the cave!*

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The claw silences the village; parts the blood of the fortification!*

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 3, 2002)

Round: 5
Hits left: 10/15
Chi: 6

*Sharlea attacks the first orc while defending against the other 2.

At Orc #1: The scythe punches the city; leaps with the speed of the grave and dodges the beauty of the fires!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 4, 2002)

Sharlea takes *1 hit* as she masterfully stikes the first orc. 

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / 3 / - / 3

_Orc 1 attacks:_ *The spear dominates the tower; dodges the throw of the fires!*

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The scythe nails the glade; defends against the efforts of the mountain!*

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The faultless claw blasts the pillars; grasps the gaze of the settlement!*

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 4, 2002)

Round: 6
Hits left: 9/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea carves the first Orc with her Dragon-fang dagger while trying to avoid the other two.

At Orc#1: The dragon devastates the sea; avoids the violence of the river!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Do you have a secondary target?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 5, 2002)

Orc #2 I guess.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

good pick 

Sharlea slices the throat of one of the drunken orcs and turning quickly stabs into another.  The last orc, throroughly consumed by a drunken rage and moving with an elegance that belies his state, manages to wound Sharlea for *1 hit*. 

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2 / - / 3

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The raven tumbles close to the heavens; averts the pain of the barrens!*

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The lightning nails the tombs; blocks the efforts of the maze!*

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 5, 2002)

Round: 7
Hits left: 8/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea slams the injured Orc with her Storm Hammer!

At Orc #2: The blizzard shatters the cemetery; absorbs the foray of the tides!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Another orc goes down and now it looks like Sharlea is completely in control of this fight. 

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / 3

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The west wind quells the prairie; protects against the chi of the tides and negates the tempest of the storm!*

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 5, 2002)

*"Stop already! I want to speak with you, not kill you like these others. Will you parlay if I promise to spare your life for truthful information?"

Sharlea tries to stop the fight by defending herself and trying to talk the Orc into cooperating.

Defensive move only: The oak shouts above the tundra; quells the beauty of the sickle! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

The orc, too drunk to reason with, continues to attack.  Sharlea's defense is not good enough and she takes *1 hit* 

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / 3

_Orc 4 attacks:_ *The kama punches near the glade; removes the assailment of the maze!*

yen = 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 6, 2002)

So, would you care if I shove and run in the vain attempt to get another encounter that will give me the possibility of getting Perfect Master, or is Sharlea too buff already and I should just count my blessings? 

If you don't want me to screw with the game from a meta viewpoint, I won't. I'll just finish this drunk Orc and go on.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2002)

You can run if you want - its your character 

Though where you run to might give you pause, as the orc will very likely chase you.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 6, 2002)

What other doors are there in the room besides the one to the south that she came through?


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

There are in fact no other doors out of this room, though Sharlea sees a large rat hole, about two feet in diameter going northwest out of the northwest corner.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm probably gonna regret this, but Sharlea will Shove the Orc then dive into the large rat hole and scurry away.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

The orc does not follow her in for some reason but stays where he is cursing.  He sounds afraid to go in after her. 

_Sharlea recieves 6 hits worth of experience_ but no yen.  She has also lost the twine she had.  

The tunnel seems to go on for some distance and Sharlea crawls for a good while before coming to a split.  The tunnel goes right and upwards or forward and down a bit.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=8; Total=15
*Hits Defeated:* 38
*HD needed for next level:* 40
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 6
*Powers:*
-Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery
*Yen:* 10
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 8 swords, 4 Leather Armors


*Sharlea will go to the right and upward.*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 8, 2002)

As sharlea crawls upward the passage reaches a place where it is spiraling to the left and up.

Sharlea thinks she hears something crawling along behind her.  Or is it ahead of her?  it is hard to tell in the narrow passage where her every movement sounds loud in her ears.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 9, 2002)

Sharlea will continue going forward.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 9, 2002)

From out of the darkness ahead, a large furry, smelly thing comes rushing at Sharlea.  Another charges from behind her.  Sharlea realizes that flips, jumps and other moves relying on mobility will not work as well for her in the confines of this tunnel.

*Zombie rats*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Rat

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 3

_Zombie rat 1 attacks:_ *The southern cross parts the paradise; waves away the violence of the ice!*

_Zombie Rat 2 attacks"_ *The blizzard tracks next to the village; wards off the touch of the cave!*
[/color]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 9, 2002)

Pulling a dirty trick on the rats with her mental powers, Sharlea hopes to stun them enough so that she can crawl past them and continue on before they recover.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 9, 2002)

As Sharlea stuns the rats, and crawls past the one in front of her, two more come charging at her from above.  The two below renew their attack as Sharlea has to stop to defend herself once more.

*Zombie rats*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Rat

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Zombie rat 1 attacks:_ *The tsunami slashes in the midst of the tower; defends against the quickening of the storm!*

_Zombie rat 2 attacks:_ *The spider illuminates the heavens; avoids the touch of the garden! *yen**

_Zombie rat 3 attacks: _*The crane seeks on top of the pillars; fends off the stab of the mire!*

_Zombie rat 4 atacks:_ *The wolf wracks the rapids; shields against the roar of the shell!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Summoning her mental powers again, Sharlea stuns all 4 rats and crawls forward again...*

Dirty Trick


----------



## Wicht (Jun 11, 2002)

Sharlea puts on a burst of speed and escapes for the moment from the rats.  But as she scurries up the narrow tunnel she is aware that she is being followed.  

Sharlea comes to a fork in the tunnels.  One heads off in what Sharlea thinks is a westerly direction.  There is a foul smell coming from that way.  The other continues upwards.

Sharlea must decide quickly if she wishes to stay ahead of the rats she is running from.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 11, 2002)

Sharlea will continue quickly upwards...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 12, 2002)

Sharlea rapidly crawls up through the curving tunnel, and then as the tunnel levels off she comes to one more intersection.  She can make a sharp turn to her right, or she can continue on more or less straight.

She still hears the undead rats pursuing behind her.  Fortunately for her, zombie rats move a little slower than their living. counterparts.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sharlea will turn to the right and continue...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 12, 2002)

As Sharlea crawls swiftly through the tunnel, she becomes aware that the smell in the tunnel is getting swiftly worse.  

And then the tunnel comes to an end.  It opens out onto a narrow ledge, some two feet wide overlooking a deep and circular pit.  Looking across, Sharlea sees the other side of the pit about eighty feet away and notices that the ledge she is on spirals around the wall of the pit, to her right going up in elevation, to her left going down.

There is light coming from below, fires burning along the walls of the pit over a hundred feet down.  The smell eminating from below indicates that somewhere down there, there is a huge pile of garbage.  As she further observes, she notices two other things.  There are other places along the ledge, here and there, where there are tunnel openings.  She also notices that below here are a number of large zombified rats and that they have noticed her and are even now starting to scramble around the sides of the pit along the ledge to get to her.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 12, 2002)

Are the other zombie rats still following her from behind?


----------



## Wicht (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes.

Sharlea estimates that only two rats can attack her from a side at one time on the ledge.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sharlea will follow the ledge upward to the next tunnel opening. There, she will make her stand against the rats so that she will have slightly more room to manuever while keeping the rats confined to the ledge so that they are hindered in their attacks.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 13, 2002)

The next tunnel opening is found quite a bit further up the ledge, almost near the roof of the great pit.  It is much larger that the other tunnels, almost four feet tall and and three feet wide.  And the smell coming from it is much different.  Even over the stench of the garbage coming up from the great pit, Sharlea can smell death in the tunnel now behind her.  Nevertheless as she reaches it, she sees that the rats are starting to close in on her.  

As she starts counting them, she sees that besides the four that were chasing her through the tunnels, there are another eight that were further down the walls of the pit.

The rats are almost close enough to attack her now.  But if she wants, she still has time to flee down the tunnel behind her.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 13, 2002)

Sharlea will stand her ground at the corner between the ledge and the tunnel. Hopefully there she can hold the giant rats at bay so that fewer of them can attack her at the same time.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=8; Total=15
*Hits Defeated:* 38
*HD needed for next level:* 40
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 6
*Powers:*
-Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery
*Yen:* 10
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 8 swords, 4 Leather Armors


----------



## Wicht (Jun 14, 2002)

The rats close in, two of them moving in to attack her.

*Zombie Rats*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of Rats

*Round:* 1
* Hits remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The east wind leaps near the clouds; waves away the assailment of the bird and masterfully blocks the violence of the tides!*

_Rat 2 attacks:_ *The thunder punches the beach; shields the throw of the ledge!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 14, 2002)

Round: 1
Hits left: 15/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea slices at the second rat with her Phoenix Claw sword!

At Rat #2: The claw parts the glade; parts the touch of the storm!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 15, 2002)

day: manticore

sharlea stabs one of the rats, fending off the other, but they both keep attacking, relentlessly, with the others pressing them forward.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 1
* Hits remaining:* 3 / 1 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The east wind sweeps close to the well; protects against the touch of the feline!*

_Rat 2 (injured) attacks:_ *The unicorn falls above the beach; parts the gaze of the ledge!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 15, 2002)

Round: 2
Hits left: 15/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea attacks the injured rat!

At Rat#2: The lotus blossom penetrates the heavens; wards off the quickening of the reptile!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 16, 2002)

day: manticore

The injured rat falls from the ledge but another one is pushed into its place.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 2
* Hits remaining:* 3 / - / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The nunchaku destroys the heavens; removes the edge of the maze and kicks over the speed of the sands!*

_Rat 3 attacks:_ *The rat wounds the heavens; parries the blood of the flame!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 17, 2002)

Round: 3
Hits left: 15/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea uses her powers to create a wall of force to hold back the rats while she rallies her energies for her next attack.

Dirty Trick!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 17, 2002)

day: manticore

The injured rat falls from the ledge but another one is pushed into its place.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 3
* Hits remaining:* 3 / - / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The east wind crushes the desert; waves away the slash of the bird!*

_Rat 3 attacks:_ *The lizard torments the shrine; silences the beauty of the star as it removes the gaze of the ledge!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 17, 2002)

Round: 4
Hits left: 15/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea slides next to the newest rat and attacks it with her nunchaka...

The unicorn slides next to the swamp as it kicksthe Dragon's Crater; absorbs the thrust of the fires!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 18, 2002)

day: manticore

Sharlea manages to strike one of the rats but the other smashes onto her foot for *1 hit*.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 4
* Hits remaining:* 3 / - / 1 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The thunder swims above the village; blocks the quickening of the elements!*

_Rat 3 (sev. injured) attacks:_ *The phoenix slides close to the ruins; dodges the cut of the flame!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 18, 2002)

Round: 5
Hits left: 14/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea slashes at the first rat, hoping to mangle it while blocking the canine sized teeth of both rats...

At rat #1: The dagger mangles the ricefield; scatters the chi of the canine!*

p.s. I think you may be a round behind in the count Wicht. Looks like Round 1 got counted twice ...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 19, 2002)

yes it did

day: manticore

Sharlea, still dominating the fight, cuts open the first rat, evading the second.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 6
* Hits remaining:* 1 / - / 1 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 1 (sev. injured) attacks:_ *The shadowy scythe slashes within the swamp; silences the kick of the feline as it shouts above the efforts of the cave!*

_Rat 3 (sev. injured) attacks:_ *The crane dances facing the heavens; dominates the motion of the wood!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 19, 2002)

Round: 6
Hits left: 14/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea shouts as she attacks the injured rat while trying her best to dodge both incoming attacks...

At Rat #3: The snake shouts through the prairie; dodges the descent of the blade!*


p.s.- Ya think you might throw another rat on near the end of this fight if it looks like I can take them all out? That way I'd end up with 8 EXP total instead of 7.75 EXP after this fight.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 19, 2002)

We'll see 

day: manticore

Finally the rats manage to get past Sharlea's defensive moves and she takes a total of *2 hits*.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 7
* Hits remaining:* 1 / - / 1 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 1 (sev. injured) attacks:_ *The west wind strikes the paradise; guards against the push of the cave!*

_Rat 3 (sev. injured) attacks:_ *The running claw stands upon the bluff; removes the terror of the rodent and punches on top of the throw of the ledge!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 19, 2002)

Round: 7
Hits left: 12/15
Chi: 6

*Sharlea swings her Unicorn horn nunchaka at the first rat and tries to hit the second one with the backswing...

At rat #1: The irresistible nunchaku strikes the waterfall; defends against the assailment of the rodent!

with a possible extra point at #3.*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 19, 2002)

day: manticore

A swing of her nunchaku and two more of the undead rats fall.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 8
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 4 attacks:_ *The spider strikes next to the cavern; parries the cut of the iron!*

_Rat 5 attacks:_ *The scythe slashes below the waterfall; dances higher than the foray of the venom!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 19, 2002)

Round: 8
Hits left: 12/15
Chi: 6

*Sharlea pulls out the Storm Hammer and brutalizes her undead foes while leaping over their attacks!

At rat # 5: The hammer brutalizes the bluff; leaps over the onslaught of the spring!

Holy Day- Hammer!

with possible 2 point follow thru to rat #4!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 19, 2002)

day: manticore

Sharleas hammer smashes through one rat and into the next.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 9
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / 1 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 6 attacks:_ *The west wind leaps upon the grotto; protects against the descent of the horn!*

_Rat 5 (severely injured) attacks:_ *The raven carves the temple; scatters the kick of the sands!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 19, 2002)

Round: 9
Hits left: 12/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea spikes the injured rat with her mental spear to finish it off while sucker punching at the other one to defend herself...

Chair Shot at Rat #5!

Defensive move: The tiger sucker punches the ravine; negates the slash of the grass!*


p.s.- Day should be Hammer now, not Manticore, right?


----------



## Wicht (Jun 20, 2002)

day: hammer

One more rat falls as Sharlea's mental blast kills him.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 10
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 6 attacks:_ *The rat devours the cemetery; protects against the speed of the holy ground!*

_Rat 7 attacks:_ *The mace devastates the heavens; shields the chaos of the elements!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 20, 2002)

Round: 10
Hits left: 12/15
Chi: 6/6

*Seeing the massive undead rat attempt to devour her leg, Sharlea instinctively lets fly with a wave of mental energy that shoves teh creature back for a second while she swings her sword at it's companion...

Shove at rat #6

Attack at rat #7: The sword strikes the prairie; removes the aggression of the field!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 20, 2002)

day: hammer

As Sharlea is distracted by the rat trying to devour him, the other rat scores *1 hit*.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 11
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 6 attacks:_ *The raven seeks higher than the fountain; removes the touch of the reptile and gracefully parts the storm of the lash! *yen**

_Rat 7 attacks:_ *The cherry blossom stands across the castle; dodges the rising of the blade! *yen**


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 20, 2002)

Round: 11
Hits left: 11/15
Chi: 6

*Kicking out with her clawed Boots of the Canine, Sharlea ravages one of the rats while trying to avoid the other one...

At Rat #7: The wolf ravages the shrine; avoids the slash of the garden!*

Too bad there's not a power that can give a CHARACTER a Yen factor. Maybe an Epic power? Hehe. Riiiiiiight.

Also, what's with calling Sharlea a HIM in that last post!? 


> As Sharlea is distracted by the rat trying to devour him, the other rat scores 1 hit.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 20, 2002)

oops

day: hammer

Sharlea kicks a rat and easily avoids the leaping attack of the other.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 12
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 1 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 6 attacks:_ *The phoenix prances facing the atoll and fiercely cuts the mountain; dances near the beauty of the sickle!*

_Rat 7 attacks:_ *The spear sings facing the ricefield; guards against the slash of the flame!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 20, 2002)

Round: 12
Hits left: 11/15
Chi: 6/6

*Shredding the injured rat with her Guantlets, Sharlea devastates the cold undead rat while gracefully negating the attack of it's kin...

At rat #7: The panther devastates the tundra; negates the offensive of the fortification and gracefully quells the storm of the crevice! *yen**

Isn't rat #7 supposed to be injured instead of rat #6 like you showed?


----------



## Wicht (Jun 21, 2002)

picky, picky 

day: hammer

Sharlea's attack is strong and she kills the rat she aims at.  The other however delivers *1 hit*.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 13
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 3 / - / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 6 attacks:_ *The rolling west wind spins upon the paradise; conceals the beauty of the flame!*

_Rat 8 attacks:_ *The nunchaku seeks above the marsh; silences the onslaught of the ice!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 21, 2002)

Round: 13
Hits left: 10/15
Chi: 6

*Still attacking with her Storm hammer, Sharlea bashes the nearest rat while trying to avert the attack of the other...

At rat #6: The tsunami storms the tower; averts the assailment of the maze!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 21, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea avoids the fangs of the rats whilst dealing out damage.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 14
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 1 / - / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 6 (severely injured) attacks:_ *The spider shreds the plain; fends off the roar of the holy ground!*

_Rat 8 attacks:_ *The willow flips across the tundra; protects against the touch of the garden! *yen**


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 21, 2002)

Round: 14
Hits left: 10/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea switches to her sword to attack the newest rat!

At rat #8: The sword wracks the ravine; absorbs the stab of the spring!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 23, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea takes *1 hit* but manages to wound another rat.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 15
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 1 / - / 1 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 6 (severely injured) attacks:_ *The fox breaks the ocean; grasps the assailment of the grass and sweeps next to the tempest of the rodent!*

_Rat 8 (severely injured) attacks:_ *The wolf wounds the waterfall; reduces the tempest of the maze!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 24, 2002)

Round: 15
Hits left: 9/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea attacks the injured rat, hoping to shatter it's undead body!

At rat #8: The ki-rin shatters the forest; removes the storm of the pole!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 24, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea takes another *1 hit* even as she kilsl a rat.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 16
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 1 / - / - / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 6 (severely injured) attacks:_ *The lotus blossom thrusts the marsh; dodges the efforts of the pole!*

_Rat 9attacks:_ *The staff sings over the castle; skillfully shreds the roar of the mountain!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 24, 2002)

Round: 16
Hits left: 8/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea attacks with her Dragon fang dagger at both rats!

At rat #6: The dragon scourges the beach as it destructively assaultsthe Forbidden City; guards against the efforts of the star!

with possible carryover point to rat #9!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 24, 2002)

day: hammer

The number of rats continues to drop as Sharlea again attacks aggressively.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 17
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / 2 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 9 (injured) attacks:_ *The trident stands in the midst of the well and unfailingly removes the abomination; shields the storm of the stone!*

_Rat 10 attacks:_ *The scythe shatters the cemetery; absorbs the foray of the cave!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 24, 2002)

Round: 17
Hits left: 8/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea swings at the injured rat with her storm hammer again...

At rat #9: The hidden west wind obliterates the sea; conceals the drive of the iron!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 24, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea's surprise attack is very impressive and another rat dies.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 18
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 11 attacks:_ *The tsunami secretly cuts the temple; blocks the quickening of the blade!*

_Rat 10 attacks:_ *The wolf masterfully ravages the plain; fends off the slash of the abomination!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 24, 2002)

Round: 18
Hits left: 8/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea stomps at the newest rat with her boots of the canine!

At rat #11: The wolf flies facing the glacier; quells the slash of the feline!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 25, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea's leaping stomp is not enough and the Rats both savagely bite at her.  Sharlea takes *2 hits*.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 19
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / 3 / 3 / 3

_Rat 11 attacks:_ *The snake strikes on top of the paradise; leaps over the onslaught of the storm!*

_Rat 10 attacks:_ *The mantis vanquishes the dungeon; suddenly removes the push of the rodent!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 25, 2002)

Round: 19
Hits left: 6/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea strikes out with her envenomed kama at the farthest rat...

At rat #11: The kama demolishes the paradise; negates the roar of the mire!*


----------



## Wicht (Jun 26, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea takes *1 hit* but manages to stab one of the rats.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 20
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / 3 / 1 / 3

_Rat 11 (severely injured) attacks:_ *The foot quells the forest; silences the terror of the grass!*

_Rat 10 attacks:_ *The hammer leaps over the vineyard; silences the motion of the sands!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 27, 2002)

Round: 20
Hits left: 5/15
Chi: 6/6

*Sharlea lets fly with a double attack of furious blows at the rats in front of her!

At Rat #10: The staff breaks the vineyard; absorbs the energy of the wood!

Fist of Fury!

At rat #10 with carryover to rat #11: The lightning invades the ruins as it easily overwhelmsthe Endless Beach; removes the slash of the blade!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 1, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea takes *1 hit* fromt he injured and maddened rat, but a series of quick blows eliminates the other rat.

One more rat joins the fight.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 21
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / 1 / 3 / 3

_Rat 11 (severely injured) attacks:_ *The manticore flies below the swamp; reduces the energy of the elements!*

_Rat 12 attacks:_ *The tiger sweeps over the tombs; silences the violence of the cave!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 1, 2002)

Round: 21
Hits left: 4/15
Chi: 1/6

*Attacking one of the uninjured rats, Sharlea slashes at it with her kama hoping to part it's body in twain!

At rat #12: The kama slashes the paradise; parts the rising of the pole!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 2, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *day: hammer
> 
> Things look hopeful as Sharle avoid injury one more time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 2, 2002)

Round: 22
Hits left: 4/15
Chi: 1/6

*Sharlea slashes at the rotting undead rats with her Phoenix claw sword, hoping to catch both creatures in the same swing and part them both from this horrid undeath that even rats don't deserve to suffer...

At rat #11 with possible carryover to rat #12: The phoenix parts the heavens; protects against the offensive of the star! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Jul 2, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea kills one more rat leaving only two left.  She takes *1 hit* in the process.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 23
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / 1 / 3

_Rat 13 attacks:_ *The tsunami obliterates the atoll; blocks the touch of the blade!*

_Rat 12 (severely injured) attacks:_ *The wolf vigorously quells the orchard; parries the stab of the rodent!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 2, 2002)

Round: 23
Hits left: 3/15
Chi: 1

*Sharlea delivers a decimating kick to the injured rat with her boots of the canine...

At injured rat #12: The fox decimates the city; removes the storm of the flame!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 3, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea kills another rat but she again takes *1 hit* in the process.

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 24
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / 3

_Rat 13 attacks:_ *The scorpion tracks atop the swamp; defends against the speed of the insect!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 3, 2002)

Round: 24
Hits: 2/15
Chi: 1/6

*Sharlea tries to nail the final rat so that the tempest of injuries to her body might finally be quelled...

The lotus blossom nails the desert; quells the tempest of the body!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 3, 2002)

day: hammer

Sharlea strikes the last rat for *1 hit*

*Zombie Rats*
*Round:* 25
* Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / - / 2

_Rat 13 attacks:_ *The falling crab dominates the bluff; averts the descent of the ledge!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 3, 2002)

Round: 25
Hits: 2/15
Chi: 1/6

*Sharlea blocks and rolls away from the attack of the remaining rat before trying to nail it with a swipe of her gauntlets!

The rolling tiger nails the volcano; blocks the drive of the horn!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 3, 2002)

With a final blow, Sharlea finishes off the last Rat.  

_She gains 26 hits worth of experience._


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 3, 2002)

I took Perfect Master and +2 Chi.

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=9; Total=16
*Hits Defeated:* 0
*HD needed for next level:* 45
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery
*Yen:* 10
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 8 swords, 4 Leather Armors


*Sharlea will take a long rest and bind her wounds before looking around again to decide which way she wants to go.*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 3, 2002)

Sharlea is at the top of a wide and deep pit.  Around the edge of this pit winds a ledge/path and the pit grows smaller in width as one travels down deeper.  Behind Sharlea is a round tunnel, perhaps 4 feet high.  There are other smaller tunnels opening up onto the ledge further down.  

There is a fire of some sort burning at the bottom of the huge pit, perhaps 200 feet beneath her and the smell coming up is smoky and rancid.  The tunnel behind Sharlea also stinks, but it is the stink of death.  

Above Sharlea about twenty feet is the roof of the cavernous pit, a roof of dirt, roots and rocks.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 3, 2002)

"Hmmm, I must be near the surface if there are roots sticking out of the ceiling. Now it's time to find a way out of here and up the rest of the way..."

Taking a last look around at the pit, Sharlea vows to return here someday to see what she can find further down. For now though, she turns and stoops down to enter and follow the round tunnel at this level of the pit...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 4, 2002)

Sharlea scarcely makes it more than fifty feet down the tunnel when she hears something creeping stealthily along up ahead.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 4, 2002)

Sharlea will continue forward...carefully and quietly herself...keeping an eye and ear peeled for any trap or ambush.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 4, 2002)

As Sharlea creeps forward she rounds a slight bend in the passage and sees a pale creature, humanoid, with a feral face, squatting and chewing on a human leg.  The rest of the body (belonging to the leg) is obviously elsewhere.  The creature snarls at her, exposing yellowed fangs. 

The only way forward is through the ghoul.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 4, 2002)

Sharlea smiles as she readies her weapons to take down this abomination...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 5, 2002)

As Sharlea readies her weapon, the ghoulish figure leaps at her, growling.

*Ghoul*
*CR:* 4
*Hits:* 5
*Yen factor:* 1
*Powers:*
Undead
Master of the Cemetery
Expert of the Claw

*Round:* 1

_The Ghoul attacks_:  *The chain dodges atop the foothills; fends off the chaos of the sands and rides upon the drive of the canine!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 5, 2002)

Round: 1
Hits: 16/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea pulls out her storm hammer and lets the power of the storm guide her in her strike...

The lightning removes the ricefield; conceals the edge of the blade and redirects the gaze of the grass!

Perfect Mastery to Invincible Hammer!

The Invincible Hammer removes the ricefield; conceals the edge of the blade and redirects the gaze of the grass!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 6, 2002)

Sharlea strikes the ghoul hard and fells it.  

_Sharlea gains 4 hits worth of experience_

While that fight was easy, Sharlea hears more movement further down the tunnel.  It sounds like many more of the undead creatures might lurk in the tunnel(s)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 6, 2002)

Sharlea will continue down this tunnel for now. Hopefully it will conect to the surface somewhere ahead...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 6, 2002)

After about another twenty feet, Sharlea reaches an intersection of tunnels.  There is a tunnel in front of her and one on each side.  None of the tunnels go up, but Sharlea is aware of stealthy movement on both her left and right.  She can see no one or nothing however.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 7, 2002)

Sharlea will go down the right hand tunnel...for now.

Any chance you can tell me what compass direction this is so we can avoid a mix-up like before?


----------



## Wicht (Jul 7, 2002)

lets make it west

The tunnel continues for about 15 feet to the west before beginning to curve leftwards.  As Sharlea follows it, she becomes aware of stealthy movement somewhere behind her.

Sharlea comes to a "Y."

The tunnel goes straight ahead and another branches off to her left.  Sharlea hears movement from both the left and from behind her, though she sees nothing and noone in sight.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 8, 2002)

Sharlea will continue going forward past the tunnel on the left...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 9, 2002)

The tunnel begins to slope up.  After about twenty feet of gradually sloping up, it suddenly reaches a point where it ascends straight up for what looks to be about a fifteen foot climb.  The tunnel is only about three feet in diameter and the climb should be fairly easy.

There is still the sound as of something(s) following behind Sharlea in the darkness.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sharlea will turn around and challenge whatever lurks behind her to come out and fight...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 9, 2002)

As Sharlea makes the challenge, the stealthy sound of movement stops.  

There is no answer made.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 9, 2002)

_"Cowards!"_, Sharlea curses. Giving up, she decides to just climb up the hole and see what is up there. Hopefully she'll come out in some tomb in the graveyard...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 10, 2002)

Sharlea shimmies up the hole and enters into a round earthen chamber with three exits to the east, the west and the south.  Even as she steps onto the floor of the chamber she hears movement from the tunnel she just climbed.  Something below is rushing up it to attack her.  As she realizes this and prepares, creatures emerge from the other three exits as well.  Foul undead creatures that rush at her from direction.

*Ghouls
CR:* 4
*Hits:* 5
*Yen factor: *1
*Powers:*
Undead
Master of the Cemetery
Expert of the Claw

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 5

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The northstar tracks from the cemetery; conceals the onslaught of the abomination!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks:_ *The crane seeks underneath the peaks as it dexterously attacks the Altar of the Ancestors; redirects the assailment of the ledge!*

_Ghoul 3 attacks:_ *The twisting lotus blossom scourges the cavern; reduces the thrust of the pole!*

_Ghoul 4 attacks:_ *The twisting scythe flies atop the well; dodges the onslaught of the river!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=9; Total=16
*Hits Defeated:* 4
*HD needed for next level:* 45
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery
*Yen:* 10
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 8 swords, 4 Leather Armors


Round: 1
Hits: 16/16
Chi:8/8

*Sharlea mentally pushes away the obvious master of the cemetary who is first in line to attack her. Quickly drawing her sword, even Sharlea is surprised when it bursts into a blue flame along the blade! Bathed in the Holy radience of that flame, Sharlea attacks, hoping to hurt all of these creatures of darkness with this Holy Light!

Shove at Ghoul #1

At Ghoul #4:The phoenix tramples the city; dominates the slash of the sky!

HOLY LIGHT!*

p.s.- Is it still the day of the Hammer? And what is the current location?


----------



## Wicht (Jul 10, 2002)

day: hammer
location: cemetery

Even as two of the ghouls strike her for *2 hits* Sharlea slashes with her sword and the ghoul she strikes falls dead.  The briliant light from her sword burns into the other ghouls, greatly damaging them.

The ghouls still back out of the fight, in the tunnels do not seem as hurt.

*Ghouls

Round: 2
Hits Remaining: 1 / 1 / 1 / - / 5 / 5 / 5

Ghoul 1 attacks: The northstar severs the castle; averts the touch of the fortification!

Ghoul 2 attacks: The invincible scythe flips near the glacier; dodges the chi of the iron!

Ghoul 3 attacks: The grasshopper shouts through the tundra; redirects the cut of the fortification!

Ghoul 5 attacks: The staff rides close to the peaks; removes the gaze of the sky! *yen*** 

yen = 1 

After seeing this power in action for the first time, I think I am going to rule that Holy Light only affects those undead in the immediate fight with the Holy Warrior, otherwise its a little too powerful.  Still that more then evens up this fight for you.*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 10, 2002)

Yep, I was sure hoping to knock them all down to 1 Hit, but I understand.

Round: 2
Hits: 14/16
Chi: 0/8

*Sharlea pulls out her storm hammer and launches a devastating swing at the newest attacker which may also catch one of the injured monsters in her range...

The willow wracks the ruins; quickly blocks the throw of the barrens!

Perfect Mastery to Invincible Hammer: The invincible hammer wracks the ruins; quickly blocks the throw of the barrens!

At ghoul #5 with 1 possible carryover point to ghoul #3 due to day still being hammer.*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 11, 2002)

day: hammer
location: cemetery

Sharlea smashes open one of the ghouls, her hammer swing following around and knocking another to the ground.  One of the other ghouls manages to dive in and slash at her legs doing *1 hit*.

*Ghouls

Round: 3
Hits Remaining: 1 / 1 / - / - / - / 5 / 5

Ghoul 1 attacks: The chimera flies near the dungeon; grasps the assailment of the spring!

Ghoul 2 attacks: The spider spins from the shrine; redirects the foray of the grave!

Ghoul 6 attacks: The snake rides over the tower; shields against the edge of the grave as it bows with the roar of the flower!

Ghoul 7 attacks: The dagger dances close to the well; parries the rolling of the flower!** 

yen = 1*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 11, 2002)

Round: 3
Hits: 13/16
Chi: 0/8

*Sharlea stabs one injured ghoul with her dagger while kicking at the head of the other injured one...

At Ghoul 2, then ghoul 1: The dragon kicks the peaks; silences the touch of the feline! *yen**


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 11, 2002)

Wicht, one quick question because I forget. If I have one of Sharlea's weapons and I want to add a new style to it, can I just pay the 2 Yen to add that style(not for upgrading a style from +1 to +2 of course)?

For instance with her storm hammer: can I pay 2 Yen to add East wind as a +1 style? Flavor wise, it would be the same as having the style in a seperate gem that I would then mount on the hammer so I don't see a problem, but I wanted to check.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes, you can do that.  GD convinced me a while back it made more sense to allow it.

day: hammer
location: cemetery

As the ghouls dance all around her, they fail to land a single blow and Sharlea rapidly kicks two of them into oblivion.

*Ghouls

Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 5 / 5

_Ghoul 6 attacks:_ *The mantis glides close to the prairie and roughly drownsthe Garden of Lost Hope; wards off the slash of the storm!*

_Ghoul 7 attacks:_ *The chimera demolishes the well; sings underneath the punch of the iron! *yen** 

yen = 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 12, 2002)

Round: 4
Hits: 13/16

*Sharlea takes a hard swing at the nearest ghoul while shouting out a holy prayer she learned in the temple of St. Nikodemus...

At Ghoul #6: The mace shouts near the temple; grasps the chaos of the pole!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 13, 2002)

day: hammer
location: cemetery

Despite her spiritual devotion to detail Sharlea takes *2 hits*.

*Ghouls

Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 5 / 5

_Ghoul 6 attacks:_ *The west wind sings upon the tundra; dodges the quickening of the field!*

_Ghoul 7 attacks:_ *The scorpion torments the volcano; blocks the thrust of the mire!* 

yen = 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 13, 2002)

Round: 5
Hits: 11/16

*Sharlea sends a pulse of lightning streaking from her storm hammer to slay the undead fiend nearest her!

At ghoul #6: The lightning slays the island; wards off the efforts of the insect!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 15, 2002)

day: hammer
location: cemetery

The lightning knocks back the closest ghoul and Sharlea deftly defends against the scorpion style of the other.

*Ghouls

Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 3 / 5

_Ghoul 6 attacks:_ *The kama mangles the clouds; protects against the tempest of the barrens!*

_Ghoul 7 attacks:_ *The tsunami swiftly severs the ricefield; parries the quickening of the cave!* 

yen = 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 15, 2002)

Round: 6
Hits: 11/16

*Sharlea trys to hold off the menacing undead with her spear...

At ghoul #6: The spear sweeps before the peaks; removes the slash of the flower!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 15, 2002)

day: hammer
location: cemetery

Sharlea takes *2 hits* as both ghouls sweep past her spear and claw into her.

*Ghouls

Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 3 / 5

_Ghoul 6 attacks:_ *The blizzard unrelentingly splits the clearing; protects against the rolling of the field!*

_Ghoul 7 attacks:_ *The nunchaku kicks the temple; waves away the edge of the rodent!* 

yen = 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 15, 2002)

Round: 7
Hits: 9/16

*Sharlea strikes hard at the farthest ghoul with her storm hammer again!

At ghoul #7: The hammer burns the paradise; protects against the terror of the sky and roughly fends off the blood of the abomination! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Jul 15, 2002)

day: hammer
location: cemetery

Sharlea strikes down the one ghoul with her hammer, but the other one strikes her for *1 hit*.

*Ghouls

Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 3 / -

_Ghoul 6 attacks:_ *The northstar rends the cavern; fends off the gaze of the insect!*
[/b] 

yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 15, 2002)

Round: 7
Hits: 8/16

*Sharlea uses the crane stance to attempt a destuctive kick at the ghoul!

The crane destroys the cliff; absorbs the thrust of the storm!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 16, 2002)

day: hammer
location: cemetery

Sharlea attacks fiercely, but the ghoul answers with an even stronger attack and Sharlea takes *1 hit*.

*Ghouls

Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 3 / -

_Ghoul 6 attacks:_ *The mace glides across the ruins; removes the punch of the storm!*
[/b] 

yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 18, 2002)

Round: 8
Hits: 7/16

*Sharlea swings again!

The dragon silences the paradise and leaps across the flower; wards off the chaos of the body!*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 18, 2002)

day: hammer
location: cemetery

Sharlea manages to stab at the ghoul, drawing forth black blood from the wound.

*Ghouls

Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / - / 1 / -

_Ghoul 6 attacks:_ *The fang tumbles on top of the orchard; guards against the beauty of the pole!*
[/b] 

yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 18, 2002)

Round: 9
Hits: 7/16

*Sharlea levels a shattering blow to the foul undead, hoping to finsh the fight before her energy runs out...

The claw shatters the beach; dodges the efforts of the fires!*

Well, since the wife sent me back to the Library for a couple more books, I figured I'd take a moment to try and finish this fight! 

I guess that Sharlea will just pause here Wicht, unless you want to run someone else through the Lair. If you do, then just assume that Sharlea goes back to town and on vacation for a while. (Hopefully emerging from whatever crypt she's in directly to the graveyard. I definately wanna come back and explore this area of the Lair some more later regardless!) If I can get back here to post again soon, I'll update Sharlea's info in the registry for after this fight.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 19, 2002)

Sharlea delivers a shattering blow and the last ghoul falls dead.  _Sharlea recieves 28 hits worth of experience._ and finds 4 yen.  

With a deep breath she sits down to rest.

And whenever you come back she will be done resting


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=9; Total=16
*Hits Defeated:* 32
*HD needed for next level:* 45
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery
*Yen:* 14
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 8 swords, 4 Leather Armors

Can you tell me what Sharlea sees around her from this place so I can be thinking what to do next? Thanks. Not back on permanently yet. Just at the library again.  Hopefully it won't be too awfully long though. I see we got HTML back too! Cool. Cya all later...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 30, 2002)

Sharlea is in a round chamber of earth.  A hole in the floor leads back down the way she came.  There are three round tunnels exiting the room, all three fairly small, though large enough to crawl through, they go out of the room to the west, east and south.  Sharlea can feel a breeze of sorts coming out of the southern tunnel.  On the floor of the room Sharlea sees various bones, from a variety of sources, some of them obviously human.  The air smells of rot and decay.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 2, 2002)

Sharlea will exit through the southern tunnel. She hopes that the breeze means she is nearly above ground again...it's been a while since she's seen the sun.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 2, 2002)

After a long crawl Sharlea exits the ghoul tunnel.  She finds herself coming up into the empty chamber of what appears to be a stone tomb.  There is a closed door against the southern wall.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sharlea will check the door for traps and if all seems okay, she will try to open the door and see what is on the other side...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 7, 2002)

Sharlea finds no traps and opening the door she sees a room beyond.  It too is empty,but there is another door at the opposite end, opened just a crack and light is streaming in through the crack.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 8, 2002)

Still feeling that this may be too easy, Sharlea watches for traps still as she crosses the room to the door...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 9, 2002)

There are no traps and the door opens easily, revealing the sunlit view of the cemetery.  Sharlea sees that she is in a tomb, across a path from another tomb.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 9, 2002)

Sharlea will make her way out into the refreshing sunshine and take a look around, trying to determine where in the cemetary she may be. If she can see any path or road, she will head for it in the hopes of finding a signpost ...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 10, 2002)

As Sharlea steps into the light, she sees that she is just above a path running east and west.  There are three tombs north of the path and three south of the path, all along its length.  At the far eastern end of the path she makes out another crypt and to the west she sees what looks to be the main path running north and south.  She can't make out what the signpost says from where she is.  She is standing in front of the middle crypt on the southern side of the path.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 10, 2002)

Sharlea will go down to the path below and follow it west to what she guesses is the main path. When there, she will double check the signpost to see is she knows where she is ...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 13, 2002)

The sign reads, "The Path of Tombs."  The paint on it looks fairly fresh.  From her vantage point at the crossroads however, Sharlea realizes she is only a little south of the north gate.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 13, 2002)

Sharlea will head south on the main path checking each crossroad as she come to it. She is trying to remember the way to a particular tomb she once saw. A strangly holy tomb in this most unholy of places. She wonders to herself if there is any connection between it and the man in black asking if she was the one...

Remembering where it was, Sharlea decides to head south and then turn west onto the Path of the Dead (she thinks that was the name) until she is at the tomb on the corner a little ways north of the well. It should be the tomb that seemed somehow good in this place of evil.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 14, 2002)

Her memory seems to hold true and soon Sharlea is near the western-most part of the cemetery, just north of an ornate tomb.  The walls of the tomb are heavily decorated and despite the many wolves carved into the garden scenes on the walls, it somehow gives off a peaceful feeling.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sharlea will inspect the outside of the tomb for any writings or other clues as to who or what might be inside. After that, she will approach the doors and see if she can open them...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 16, 2002)

The outside of the tomb is carved over with wolves, flowers and vines.  There is no writing.  As Sharlea approaches the front doors of the tomb, a voice whispers, "Are you the one?" and the doors swing open as Sharlea approaches.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 16, 2002)

Sharlea will step forward into the tomb.

_"How will I know if I am the one?"_, she asks the voice.

_"Perhaps if you tell me of the one you seek, I will be able to answer your question with more certainty."_


----------



## Wicht (Aug 17, 2002)

There is no answer to sharlea's question as she enters the tomb.

There is a feeling of serene peace in the tomb, a stark contrast to the rest of the cemetery.  

The outer room of the tomb contains two statues of wolves flanking a set of bronze doors.  The walls are carved as with a garden of roses.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 19, 2002)

Sharlea will step forward and pet each of the wolf statues as she goes before the bronze doors to see if she can open them...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 20, 2002)

The statues do not move and the doors swing silently inward as Sharlea approaches.

It is dark past the doors.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 21, 2002)

Sharlea will draw upon her powers of faith and create a Holy Light around herself to illuminate the way before her as she steps past the doors and into whatever lies beyond...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 22, 2002)

There are two coffins laid out inside the room, each rich and ornate looking.  Again the walls are carved with the images of wolves in a garden.  As Sharlea looks at them, a voice from behind her asks, "Are you then the one?"

The voice sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 22, 2002)

Looking over her shoulder to see if there is actually someone there this time, Sharlea will address either the disembodied voice or the owner of that voice if she sees such a person.

_"I am Sharlea Foehammer, Holy Warrior in the service of the Order of St. Nikodemus. If that is 'the one' you seek, then I am she. Otherwise, I would have to know more in order to answer your question. Unless, of course, there is some test to determine whether I am the one whom you seek ...

"Your voice does sound familiar though, so perhaps we have some knowledge of each other after all. Tell me please, who are you and what one are you seeking?"_


----------



## Wicht (Aug 23, 2002)

A young man steps out from the shadows.  It takes a moment for Sharlea to register the fact that she can see through him.  He is however the same as the one who appeared very briefly to Sharlea in the lair.  The man holds an ornately carved staff, it seems solid enough and it is bound with iron is if for battle.  

"If you can defeat me," says the man, "You can gain the use of my staff.  Only one who is pure of heart may enter here and only one who is skilled in battle may best me."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 26, 2002)

_"I would be honored to be tested in combat with you sir. Would you do me the honor of naming yourself so that I may know whom I battle with? Or is that another thing that must be earned by besting you?"_, Sharlea asks with a smile and a bow to signal that she is ready to fight whenever he is.

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=9; Total=16
*Hits Defeated:* 32/45
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
*Yen:* 14
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Unicorn horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn and Nunchaku moves)
*Possessions:* 8 swords, 4 Leather Armors


----------



## Wicht (Aug 26, 2002)

"I am the son of Wicht," says the man, even as he rushed to attack.  His form seems insubstantial, but his attacks seem real enough.

*Sidhe Li*
*CR:* 15
*Hits:* 15
*Yen Factor:* 3
*Possessions:* Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
*Powers*
Fated
Dirty Trick
Fist of Fury (x2)
Master of the Wolf
Master of the Staff
Expert of the Claw

Sharlea has fewer hits, she attacks first.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 26, 2002)

Round: 1
Hits: 16/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea weilds her nunchaka with skill, attempting a decimating blow at her opponent. Then she spins the free end of her weapon in  quick defensive circles,  hoping to scatter whatever attack Sidhe Li might make...

The unicorn decimates the badlands; scatters the chi of the wood!*


What is the current day and location please?


----------



## Wicht (Aug 27, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: hammer

The ghostly figure goes for a straight but powerful attack.

*Hits Remaining:* 15
*Round:* 1

*The crane penetrates the cemetery; absorbs the assailment of the garden!*


Sharlea's attack is slightly stronger and her opponent takes *2 hits*.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 27, 2002)

Round: 2
Hits: 16/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea bursts into flame like a phoenix, slashing at Sidhe Li and the surrounding cemetary with her flames until they are severed and shredded, making it that much easier to dodge his attacks as well she hopes...

The phoenix viciously severs the cemetery; dodges the punch of the field as it shreds the punch of the storm! *yen**

Question: I go first only until he uses his DT, right?

Question 2: If I go first and he DT's my attack, can I then use Holy Battery to activate Purity of Focus and negate his DT so that my attack goes through?


----------



## Wicht (Aug 28, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: hammer

*Hits Remaining:* 13
*Round:* 2

*The lightning assails the waterfall; grasps the efforts of the spring!*

 Again Sharlea delivers an attack for *2 hits*. 

Yes and Yes to your questions.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 4, 2002)

Round: 3
Hits: 16/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea tries to use her staff/spear, but the ghost is too good and easily blocks her attack while she shouts her appreciation for his display of skill!

The staff illuminates the well; shouts near the foray of the ledge!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 5, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: hammer

*Hits Remaining:* 13
*Round:* 3

*The mantis leaps over the marsh; absorbs the push of the holy ground!*
*Fist of Fury!*
The southern cross nails the bluff; negates the stab of the sickle!

 Seeing an opening, Sharlea's opponent leaps into the air, kicking, following this up with a swift punch.  Sharlea takes *2 hits*.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 5, 2002)

Round: 4
Hits: 14/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea keeps her Dragon-fang dagger close as she tries to tumble below Sidhe Li's attack and scatter his onslaught with a strike at his ankles...

The dagger tumbles below the shrine; scatters the onslaught of the sands!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *location: cemetery
> day: hammer
> 
> Hits Remaining: 13
> ...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 6, 2002)

Round: 4 (again)
Hits: 14/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea moves like she is going to try one of her fathers famous sneaking rat attacks. Suddenly though, she changes tactics and pulls out her hammer Mjolnir to strike hard at Sidhe Li remembering that one of the better defenses is an overpowering offense!

The rat nails the village; shreds the aggression of the insect!

Perfect Mastery to: The invincible hammer nails the village; shreds the aggression of the insect!*

From now on Sidhe Li posts first since I'm letting that DT of his stand...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: hammer

*Hits Remaining:* 13
*Round:* 4 again

*The spider becomes one with the sea; scatters the cut of the stone!*

The hammer crashes down at him, but at the last moment, Sidhe Li becomes immaterial and the hammer passes harmlessly through him. 

*FATED!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: hammer

*Hits Remaining:* 13
*Round:* 5

*The rat devours the tombs; averts the offensive of the crevice!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 12, 2002)

Round: 5
Hits: 14/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea makes like a female mantis after mating and invades Sidhe Li's privacy by grasping at his canine teeth to try and rip his head off!

The mantis invades the rapids; grasps the tempest of the canine!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 16, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: hammer

Grasping at teeth must be poor strategy.  Sidhe Li bites Sharlea for *1 hit*.

*Hits Remaining:* 13
*Round:* 6

*The kama assaults the cavern; conceals the onslaught of the ledge!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 16, 2002)

Round: 6
Hits: 13/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea launches a devastating attack  at Sidhe Li with her oaken staff/spear then spins it quickly to defend against his mighty blow!

The oak devastates the badlands; defends against the foray of the bone!

Holy Day: Oak!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 17, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sharlea manages to knock her opponent with the staff.  He responds with a claw-like attack, his fingers whistling through the air.

*Hits Remaining:* 10
*Round:* 7

*The tiger sings by the shrine; brutally parts the quickening of the grave!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 18, 2002)

Round: 7
Hits: 13/16
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea spins like a tornado to catch and wave away the incoming feline attack then stabs at her opponents back after she has spun behind him...

The ki-rin slaughters the orchard; waves away the aggression of the feline!

Fist of Fury via Holy Battery!: The west wind ferociously nails the cemetery; rides next to the thrust of the maze!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sharlea's strong attack connects and her opponent staggers backwards.

*Hits Remaining:* 7
*Round:* 8

*The sword glides higher than the brush; dances near the tempest of the storm!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 18, 2002)

Round: 8
Hits: 13/16
Chi: 3/8

*Spreading her arms like wings, Sharlea drifts downward to avoid the high attack as she absorbs Sidhe Li's forward motion and turns it against him by tumbling him to the floor hopefully...

The raven drifts underneath the labyrinth; absorbs the motion of the iron! *yen**

With this one, the Yen count now stands at 6, correct?


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sharlea's defense is what saves her this time.

*Hits Remaining:* 5
*Round:* 9

*The dragon scatters the peaks; conceals the rolling of the storm! *yen** 

yen = 9


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 20, 2002)

Round: 9
Hits: 13/16
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea closes with several powerful jumps and comes at Sidhe Li's legs to chop them out from under him. All the elements of the fight seem to gel for her in this moment as she negates his foray and avoids his attacks...

The grasshopper carves the pillars; negates the foray of the elements before it avoids the kick of the insect! *yen**


Jeez! It seems to be raining Yen in here! I don't know what's up, but I like it!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 21, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sharlea's moves are quick and well timed, but the simple power of Sidhe Li's Dragon attack is more effective and Sharlea takes *1 hit* from a punch to the head.

*Hits Remaining:* 5
*Round:* 10

*The northstar strikes close to the waterfall; redirects the chi of the flower!* 

yen = 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 23, 2002)

Round: 10
Hits: 12/16
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea filps over Sidhe Li to attack with a snake style manuever and trys to parry Sidhe Li's attack as well...

The snake flips across the hells; parries the motion of the farm!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sharlea's timing must have been hurt by the light blow to the head.  Her move fails to connect and she takes another *1 hit*.  Sidhe Li follows through with a hard sweeping strike.

*Hits Remaining:* 5
*Round:* 11

*The scythe obliterates the canyon; redirects the storm of the farm!* 

yen = 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 23, 2002)

Round: 11
Hits: 11/16
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea sees the mighty blow heading her way and decides that the best way to avoid it is to make herself as small a target as possible...like a grasshopper! She jumps to avoid the sweep of Sidhe Li's attack and tries to punch and kick him as well...

The grasshopper punches with the swamp as it kicks close tothe Hall of Bones; waves away the speed of the abomination!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sidhe Li's simple but powerful attack sweeps through Sharlea's defenses and she takes another *1 hit*.

*Hits Remaining:* 5
*Round:* 12

*The lizard slides with the waterfall; wards off the slash of the wind!* 

yen = 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 26, 2002)

Round: 12
Hits: 10/16
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea sends a powerful kick toward Sidhe Li while trying to avert his strike...

The foot mangles the wastelands; averts the chi of the flower!*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 26, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sharlea kicks Sidhe Li for *2 hits*.

*Hits Remaining:* 3
*Round:* 13

*The scythe vanquishes the foothills; dodges the chi of the sky!* 

yen = 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 1, 2002)

Round: 13
Hits: 10/16
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea storms toward Sidhe Li with a Panther style strike...

The panther storms the orchard; silences the quickening of the shell!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 8, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sidhe Li barely avoids Sharlea's attack but even so, he manages to deal her *1 hit*.

*Hits Remaining:* 3
*Round:* 13

*The grasshopper attacks the beach; absorbs the storm of the garden!* 

yen = 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2002)

Round: 14
Hits: 9/16
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea swings her whip-chain to dominate the space around her, hoping for a hit with her weapon or a kick at her opponent if the opening arises.

The chain dominates the brush and kicks the river; removes the edge of the crevice!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 10, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sidhe Li is hit by the chain.

*Hits Remaining:* 1
*Round:* 15

*The fist silences the ricefield for it smoothly rains uponthe Obsidian Tower; shields the kick of the barrens!* 
*FIST OF FURY!*
*The spider slashes with the labyrinth; reduces the chaos of the tree!*

yen = 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2002)

Round: 15
Hits: 9/16
Chi: 3/8

*Seeing the powerful double attack coming her way, Sharlea yanks back her chain in an effort to entangle her opponnents legs while simultaneously shoving him back with a mental blast!

Shove!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2002)

location: cemetery
day: oak

Sidhe Li is only momentarily distracted..

*Hits Remaining:* 1
*Round:* 16

*The northstar scatters the shrine; dodges the touch of the flower!*

yen = 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 11, 2002)

Round: 16
Hits: 9/16
Chi: 3/8

*Keeping her chain weapon in play, she swings it wide around her hoping to punch Sidhe Li with it while using her dexterity to part and avoid his star attack as it falls towards her!

The chain punches the cemetery; parts the offensive of the sky!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 12, 2002)

Sidhe Li almost connects hard.  But Sharlea's defense is too good and she blocks the attack and retaliates.  The fight is over.  Sidhe Li smiles and steps back.  Then he and his staff dissapate.

A second later, one of the coffins opens.  Within is a mummified shell of a body, but it grasps the selfsame staff Sidhe Li fought with.  There is also a sack of 12 yen at the feet of the body.

Sharlea gains 15 hits worth of experience


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Shalrea gathers herself after the fight. She takes the bag of Yen and the Staff from the coffin. Adding the Yen to her own, Sharlea then balances the staff accross her hands while they are enfolded as if praying. Then she bows low to the deceased opponent before her and intones, "I pray that I will continue to prove myself worthy of your gift in the future, honorable Sidhe Li."

Ready now, Sharlea decides it is time to return to town to purchase some new equipment to help her in her battle against evil...

After selling:
--8 swords for 8 Yen
--and 4 Leather Armors for 10 Yen, Sharlea now has 44 Yen total.

After buying:
--Ki-rin style for her nunchaka, costing 2 Yen (42 Yen left)
--East wind style for her Storm Hammer, costing 2 Yen (40 Yen left)
--Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves), costing 36 Yen (4 Yen left)

After Training: Sharlea has become an Expert in the Dragon style.

Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=10; Total=17
*Hits Defeated:* 2/50
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
*Yen:* 4
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
*Possessions:* none

Wicht, would this be a good time to start a new thread for Sharlea maybe?  

And then I'll figure out where Sharlea wants to venture back to next.


----------

